# Richard Barrett



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Richard Barrett* (1959-)

_Website:_ http://richardbarrettmusic.com/

_Soundcloud:_

__
https://soundcloud.com/



> Barrett was born in Swansea, Wales. He began to study music seriously only after graduating in genetics and microbiology at University College London in 1980 (Warnaby 2001). From then until 1983 he took private lessons with Peter Wiegold. There followed fruitful encounters at the 1984 Internationale Ferienkurse für Neue Musik with Brian Ferneyhough and Hans-Joachim Hespos. In the 1980s he became associated with the so-called New Complexity group of British composers because of the intricate notation of his scores. However, he is equally active in free improvisation, most often in the electronic duo FURT with Paul Obermayer, formed in 1986, and a voice/electronics duo with Ute Wassermann since 1999, but also since 2003 as a member of the Evan Parker Electro-Acoustic Ensemble. Since 1990 about half of his compositions have been written for the ELISION Ensemble, most notably the extended works Opening of the Mouth, DARK MATTER, CONSTRUCTION and "world-line". In 2005 he and Obermayer formed the electroacoustic octet fORCH.
> 
> He taught composition at Middlesex University from 1989 to 1992, and electronic composition at the Institute of Sonology of the Hague Royal Conservatory in 1996, where he taught until 2001. In 2009 he resumed teaching regularly at the Institute. Having moved from London to Amsterdam in 1993, he has lived in Berlin since 2001, initially as a guest of the DAAD's "Berliner Künstlerprogramm", except between 2006 and 2009 when he was a professor of composition at Brunel University in London (Service 2005).
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2014)

I enjoy his big ensemble works the most (Dark Matter, Opening Of The Mouth). Hopefully Resistance & Vision will soon be available, or at least "CONSTRUCTION".

EDIT: All thanks to you, ofc, Lope


----------

